# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة قصة : مصر لا تحرسها الملائكة.!

## احمد ابو انس

*مصر لا تحرسها الملائكة..!*
*تقول القصة*
*أن سيدنا نوح عليه عليه السلام لما جاء الطوفان وركب السفينة وطاف الأرض .. كان كلما مر علي بلدة خرج اليه الملائكة الذين يتولون حراستها فيسلمون عليه ويلقون عليه السلام.*
*ولما مر علي مصر لم يخرج اليه احد فتعجب سيدنا نوح من ذلك ..فنزل عليه الوحي من الله تعالي لا تعجب يا نبي الله فان كل بلد جعلت لها ملائكة تحرسها الا مصر فاني توليت بنفسي حراستها .*
*ولما انتهي الطوفان واستقرت سفينة نوح علي الأرض. قال له حفيدة لقد آمنت بك يا جدي ولم يؤمن بك أبي ..فادعو لي دعوة ا*
*سعد بها.*
*فقال نبي الله: اللهم انه أمن بي فاسكنه الأرض المباركة التي هي أم البلاد وغوث العباد والتي نهرها أفضل أنهار الدنيا .*
*هكذا سميت مصر باسم حفيد سيدنا نوح مصرايم ابن حام ابن نوح.*
*وفي التوارة مكتوب: ان مصر خزائن الأرض كلها فمن أرادها بسوء كب الله علي وجهه يوم القيامة وقصمه الله.. وما يريدها احد بسوء الا اهلكه الله ..وبنص القران هي خزائن الارض ايضا فمصر كما يقول المفسرون كنانة الله في أرضه من رماها احد بسوء الا اخرج الله من كنانته سهاما فرماه به فأهلكه.*
*واذا نظرنا لوجدنا ان الله منح مصر ومكه والجنه صفه وخاصية الهيه هي الامن والامان فمن اراد تغيير تلك الخاصيه الالهيه فهو تعدي صارخ علي اراده الله لذلك يرد الله كيد من يكيد بمصر في نحره ..!*
*وعندما قال رسولنا الكريم: استوصوا بأهل مصر خيرا واتخذو منها جندا كثيفا سأله الصحابة: لماذا يا رسول*
*الله؟ فقال لأن أهلها خير أجناد الأرض وهم في رباط الي يوم الدين.*
*مصر ذكرها الله 30 مرة في القرأن وقال: "ادخلوا مصر ان شاء الله آمنين".*
*فيا أهل مصر .. لا تخافوا.. فمصر يحرسها الله.

ما صحة هذه القصة ؟*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

دعاء نوح لابنه في شأن مصر


[السُّؤَالُ]
ـ[هل هذا حديث صحيح أم ضعيف أم لا أصل له؟


قال عبد الله بن عباس: دعا نوح عليه السلام لابنه بيصر بن حام - وهو أبو مصر الذي سميت مصر على اسمه - فقال: اللهم إنه قد أجاب دعوتي فبارك فيه وفي ذريته وأسكنه الأرض الطيبة المباركة التي هي أم البلاد وغوث العباد ونهرها أفضل أنهار الدنيا واجعل فيها أفضل البركات وسخر له ولولده الأرض وذللها لهم وقوهم عليها، وقال عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاصي رضي الله عنهما: لما قسم نوح عليه السلام الأرض بين ولده جعل لحامٍ مصر وسواحلها والغرب وشاطئ النيل فلما قدم بيصر بن حام وبلغ العريش قال: اللهم إن كانت هذه الأرض التي وعدتنا على لسان نبيك نوح وجعلتها لنا منزلًا فاصرف عنا وباها وطيب لنا ثراها واجمع ماها وأنبت كلاها وبارك لنا فيها وتمم لنا وعدك إنك على كل شيء قدير وإنك لا تخلف الميعاد، وجعلها بيصر لابنه مصر وسماها به.]ـ


[الفَتْوَى]
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:


فلم نقف على الأثر المذكور في شيء من دواوين السنة، وقد ذكره بعض المؤرخين بدون سند وبصيغة التمريض روي؛ منهم صاحب النجوم الزاهرة في من ملك مصر والقاهرة، وابن الكندي في فضائل مصر المحروسة، والمقريزي في المواعظ والاعتبار.


وراجع لمزيد الفائدة فتوانا رقم: 111716.


والله أعلم.


[تَارِيخُ الْفَتْوَى]
03 رمضان 1429
الرابط:
https://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&r...u56EG7McccXxfg
______

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

قلتُ (أبو عاصم): أخرجه ابن عبد الحكم في "فتوح مصر" (ص: 27) حدثنا عثمان بن صالح، حدثنا ابن لهعة، عن عيّاش بن عبّاس القتبانىّ، عن حنش بن عبد الله الصنعانىّ، عن عبد الله بن عبّاس، قال: كان لنوح- عليه السلام- أربعة من الولد: سام بن نوح، وحام بن نوح، ويافث بن نوح، ويحطون بن نوح: وإن نوحا عليه السلام رغب إلى الله عزّ وجلّ، وسأله أن يرزقه الاجابة فى ولده وذرّيّته حين تكاملوا بالنماء والبركة، فوعده ذلك، فنادى نوح ولده وهم نيام عند السحر، فنادى ساما فأجابه يسعى، وصاح سام فى ولده فلم يجبه أحد منهم إلّا ابنه أرفخشذ، فانطلق به معه حتّى أتياه، فوضع نوح يمينه على سام، وشماله على أرفخشذ بن سام، وسأل الله عزّ وجلّ أن يبارك فى سام أفضل البركة، وأن يجعل الملك والنبوّة فى ولد أرفخشذ .
ثم نادى حاما فتلفّت يمينا وشمالا ولم يجبه، ولم يقم إليه هو ولا أحد من ولده، فدعا الله عزّ وجلّ نوح أن يجعل ولده أذلاء، وأن يجعلهم عبيدا لولد سام.
قال: وكان مصر بن يبصر بن حام نائما إلى جنب جدّه حام، فلمّا سمع دعاء نوح على جدّه وولده، قام يسعى إلى نوح فقال: يا جدّى، قد أجبتك، إن لم يجبك أبى، ولا أحد من ولده، فاجعل لى دعوة من دعوتك. ففرح نوح عليه السلام، ووضع يده على رأسه، وقال: اللهمّ إنه قد أجاب دعوتى؛ فبارك فيه وفى ذرّيّته وأسكنه الأرض المباركة، التى هى أمّ البلاد، وغوث العباد، التى نهرها أفضل أنهار الدنيا، واجعل فيها أفضل البركات، وسخّر له ولولده الأرض، وذلّلها لهم، وقوّهم عليها".

قلتُ: والقصة ذكرها بلا إسناد جماعة منهم على سبيل المثال: ابن أبي عمر الكندي في "فضائل مصر المحروسة" (ص: 12)، و"المسالك والممالك" (2/566) للبكري، و"الاستبصار في عجائب الأمصار" (ص: 65) كاتب مراكشي، و"نزهة المالك والمملوك" (ص: 45) للصفدي، و"صبح الأعشى" (3/351) للقلقشندي، و"المواعظ والاعتبار" (1/39-40/51/254) للمقريزي
قلتُ: والإسناد فيه ابن لهيعة، ضعيف.
وأما القدر الخاص بحراسة الملائكة؛ فلم أقف عليه في شيء من كتب الإسلام، وبخاصة الكتب التي تعتني بمصر وفضائلها، والله أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*حول صحة ما يذكر ان نوح عليه السلام مر علي مصر ولم يجد عليها حراس من الملائكة وأن الله هو من يحرسها*

 302068
السؤال




لما كان سيدنا نوح في السفينة ، كان كلما مر علي بلد كانت الملائكة تسلم عليه إلا مصر ؛ لأن الله هو الذي يحرسها ، ما صحة هذه القصة ؟

نص الجواب

الحمد لله
أولا:
فإنه قد اشتهر عند كثير من الناس مقولة أن مصر لا تحرسها الملائكة . ويعنون بذلك : أن الله يحرسها ، ويورد بعض القصاص في ذلك ، أن نوحا عليه السلام عندما ركب السفينة بمن معه من المؤمنين طاف ببلدان الدنيا ، فوجد على كل بلد نفر من الملائكة يحرسونها إلا مصر ، فلما سأل ربه عن ذلك أخبره أنه تولى حراسة مصر بنفسه .
وهذه القصة ليس لها أصل ، ولم يذكرها أحد من أهل العلم بإسناد أو من غير إسناد .
غير أن السيوطي قال في "حسن المحاضرة" (1/33) :" وذكر بعض من ألف في أخبار مصر أن سفينة نوح طافت بمصر وأرضها، فبارك نوح عليه السلام فيها ". انتهى
هكذا أورده السيوطي بلا سند ، ولم يذكر أمر الحراسة .
وقد روي عن ابن عباس ، أن نوحا عليه السلام دعا لمصر بالبركة ، إلا أن إسناده ضعيف .
أخرجه ابن عبد الحكم في " فتوح مصر" (ص27) ، من طريق عثمان بن صالح ، حدثنا ابن لهيعة ، عن عيّاش بن عبّاس القتبانىّ ، عن حنش بن عبد الله الصنعانىّ ، عن عبد الله بن عبّاس : " أن نوحا دعا لولد ولده ، وهو مصر بن يبصر بن حام فقال :( اللهمّ إنه قد أجاب دعوتى ؛ فبارك فيه وفى ذرّيّته وأسكنه الأرض المباركة ، التى هى أمّ البلاد ، وغوث العباد ، التى نهرها أفضل أنهار الدنيا ، واجعل فيها أفضل البركات ، وسخّر له ولولده الأرض ، وذلّلها لهم ، وقوّهم عليها ) .
وإسناده ضعيف ، فيه ابن لهيعة ، وكان قد اختلط ، فحديث القدماء من أصحابه حسن ، وعثمان بن صالح ليس من قدماء أصحابه ، بل حديثه عن ابن لهيعة منكر .
فقد ذكر الذهبي في "ميزان الاعتدال" (3/40) فقال :" قال سعيد بن عمرو البردعى: قلت لأبي زرعة: رأيت بمصر نحوا من مائة حديث عن عثمان بن صالح ، عن ابن لهيعة ، عن عمرو بن دينار ، وعطاء ، عن ابن عباس : عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، منها: لا تكرم أخاك بما يشق عليه.
فقال: لم يكن عثمان عندي ممن يكذب ، ولكن كان يكتب مع خالد بن نجيح، فبُلوا به ، كان يملى عليهم ما لم يسمعوا من الشيخ " انتهى .
ثانيا:
وردت أحاديث لا أصل لها في معنى حراسة الله لمصر .
ومن ذلك :  مِصْرُ كِنَانَةُ اللَّهِ فِي أَرْضِهِ ، مَا طَلَبَهَا عَدُوٌّ إِلا وَأَهْلَكَهُ اللَّهُ  .
وهذا الحديث لا أصل له ، وليس له إسناد .
قال العامري في "الجد الحثيث فيما ليس بحديث" (456) ، والشيخ الألباني في "السلسلة الضعيفة" (888) :" لا أصل له ". انتهى
ومن ذلك : أهل مصر الجند الضعيف ، ما كادهم أحد إلا كفاهم اللَّه مؤونته   .
وهذا عزاه السخاوي في "المقاصد الحسنة" (1029) إلى ابن يونس في تاريخه ، ولم يذكر له إسنادا ، وكتاب ابن يونس مفقود ، والمطبوع منه مجمع من بطون الكتب، مما نُقل عن ابن يونس ، وليس فيه ذلك.
ومن ذلك :  مصر خزائن الأرض كلها ، فمن أراد بها سوءاً قصمه الله  .
وهذا عزاه ابن تغري بردي في "النجوم الزاهرة" (1/31) إلى كعب الأحبار فقال :" وقال كعب الأحبار : في التوراة مكتوب: مصر خزائن الأرض كلها ، فمن أراد بها سوءاً قصمه الله ". انتهى
وأصح ما ورد في فضل مصر ، ما أخرجه مسلم في "صحيحه" (2543) ، من حديث أبي ذَرٍّ ، قال: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:  إِنَّكُمْ سَتَفْتَحُونَ أَرْضًا يُذْكَرُ فِيهَا الْقِيرَاطُ ، فَاسْتَوْصُوا بِأَهْلِهَا خَيْرًا ، فَإِنَّ لَهُمْ ذِمَّةً وَرَحِمًا ، فَإِذَا رَأَيْتُمْ رَجُلَيْنِ يَقْتَتِلَانِ فِي مَوْضِعِ لَبِنَةٍ ، فَاخْرُجْ مِنْهَا  .
وينظر ما سبق في جواب السؤال رقم : (197677) .
ومما سبق يتبين أن ما أورده السائل ليس له أصل ، والله أعلم .



المصدر: موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

https://majles.alukah.net/t188942/#post953697

----------

